# Seller's remorse? (Another evil-bay story...)



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

First, let me say that yes, I do know _what caveat emptor _means! That being said, I have been scoping out the g scale section looking for a reasonably priced LGB mogul lettered for the C&S. I found one acceptably priced and used the Buy It Now feature and payed with PayPal. Within a couple of hours I had not only been sent various emails from ebay and paypal for receipt of my payment but I also received an email from the seller (whom it turns out is a hobby store in Florida) stating that my payment had been received. Yesterday, I received a notice from paypal that my item had been shipped and then I received a message from the seller through ebay that he had shipped my item and that when I received it he would appreciate feedback. Today, I got a notice from paypal that my shipment through paypal with the USPS had been cancelled. The reason given was "Changed Mind" (!!) 
Okay.....I can understand if he had sold the bloody thing and didn't have one to send me. I might even understand if he put the shipping cost down way too low and didn't want to use USPS (doubtful but possible...) I could even see him deciding that he was letting it go for waaay to little (not really but who knows?) If that were the case though, one would have expected him to pull the ad before completion of the deal. If this is indeed "seller's remorse" then he has made a very bad mistake! He took my money and confirmed that he was shipping my item to me _as agreed through ebay terms for transactions. _ My question: I know you can pull an item from auction (it's getting pretty hard to do though) but can you renege on a transaction after money has been exchanged? (I'm not really angry! I'm curious about the legal ramifications is all. If this guy wants to keep his Mogul let him...just get me back my money and a proper explanation!! I have sent him an email asking for an explanation and I'm giving him until tomorrow afternoon to send me an email clarifying the situation. After that I will call him directly. If this isn't resolved by tomorrow night all **** is going to break loose!!! (Changed mind my *ss!!!)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a deal that went wrong. The seller would not answer E mails but My money came back from Pay Pal. Pay Pal has a section to resolve this. They are pretty good about it. OH! and the seller was gone with in two weeks.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems strange Steve, since this was from a Florida shop (where they tend not to be personal about their stock), not some guy who regretted selling the loco given to him when he was 5. I think there may be more to it. 

Lets see where this goes! 

David.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Since you paid through PayPal contact them lodge the "stop payment" thing and tell them why and you WILL get your money back. I have done this 2 times before.
As for the reasoning from the seller, you may not get closure UNTILL you leave NEGATIVE feedback, then it becomes a mud slinging match!

BUT I don't think this is his first BAD transaction, check his feedback. Call him ask him and tell him how you feel..if you can get a hold of him that is!

What he did is NOT good practice if he plans on selling routinely on Ebay, you can ALSO lodge a complaint with Ebay about his practices let hiom know it is not exceptable. Ebay does not like this type of behavior, but doubt they can fix this kind of integretty. maybe just kick him off Ebay. At least you would be starting a paper trail with Ebay.

They want as good as an experience as they can get for buyers on Ebay. 

NEVER BUY ANYTHING WITHOUT PAY PAL..or you do not have a leg to stand on!

Bubba


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My geuss would be the hobby shop was the middle man in this transaction? Once the Actual owner learned he didn't get his fortune from selling the loco in question he walked out teh door with it sticking the hobby shop and you with sorting it all out. It sucks but could it be what happened? 

Chas


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Why don't you say who exactly this seller is? We all need to know what we might expect making a purchase from them. It should not be a secret, especially if you are going to the trouble of making something of it here.
I once had a problem with a seller of photo paper. It was not as advertised. The sale went through, but I put in my feedback, I was not happy with the seller, and for people to email me about it. I got a couple of questions from prospective buyers checking on exactly what the problem was. I told them what happened. That gave me a little satisfaction.

Paul


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

The seller can open a "cancel transaction" with eBay. eBay will notify you of same and you have to accept the cancellation. If your seller has done this you will receive an email from eBay asking if you accept the cancellation. Apparently the seller hasn't done this so he's still obligated to go through with the sale. Click on "help" in the upper right corner of the eBay screen; I think that's where you'll find info about this process and you can either call eBay or use a sort of instant messaging thing they have (it's slow but it works). 

And, as has already been mentioned, contact PayPal about it. You should get satisfaction from both eBay and PayPal. 

JackM 
(I just accepted a seller cancellation yesterday. The system does work.)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, 
My Guess is he printed a shipping label for shipping and then either found he put in the wrong weight or found a cheaper way to ship and canceled the shipment. I would wait a few days and if it doesn't show up then go to eBay and they will handle it. In the mean time had you emailed the seller with your problem. eBay protects the buyer far more than the seller.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, all good suggestions! Paul, I didn't say exactly _who_ the seller was as I am still unclear as to his intentions. Rest assured that, should this prove to be a "worst case" scenario, I will not only contact both Paypal and eBay to get my money back but that I will leave the feedback that is deserved and I will divulge this merchant's name here on MLS so that everybody else can be warned! However, as they say, that is a bridge to be crossed in the future and I sincerely hope that it doesn't come to that! I _have_ e-mailed him with a very polite inquiry as to clarification of his statement. That comment about "Changed mind." worries me though.... (*sigh) I'll keep you guys informed as to what happened.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well! Good news! (apparently...) I just got off the phone with the gentleman at the hobby store and it seems that someone in the warehouse "jumped the gun" with the shipping label and they needed a new one. USPS asks for a reason why and somebody just pulled "changed mind" off of a list of excuses (hey, this is what he told me!) The item is in back waiting to be shipped and he went back while on the phone with me and physically confirmed it. Hopefully, in 2-6 days I will have a used-but-near-new-condition LGB Mogul soon! I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

When shipping to cancel a shipping label they only give you 4 to pick from and none of them are that great.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

When shipping to cancel a shipping label they only give you 4 to pick from and none of them are that great.Is "Frakked up" among them?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is one they need to add for sure..cause that is what really happens most of the time.......


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, you are in a good position as a buyer. "Evil Bay" supports the buyer more than a seller (didn't me though as a buyer a year ago). Bubba you hold that thought about Prey Pal backin you up in a squeeze. I've had two experiences with both as a seller and a buyer. They will support the buyer fully against a seller on his word only, no documentation just he said she said. So Steve if it doesn't work out as you want, notify the seller exactly what you want to happen from him, give him ample time to rectify to your satisfaction, and if not, then file a dispute against the seller. Regal 


Evil Bay doesn't even let a Seller file negative feedback on a buyer at all so you have to put or mark the positive section, and then put negative in the description, as I've seen some people do here lately!! 


I just had my 100% positive feedback for 4yrs as a seller and a buyer, by a buyer who did not read the description, waited 15days then filed negative feedback, and opened up a dispute on me with evil bay. They offered him a full refund with me paying the shipping back, I had already paid for shipping and insurance to him, by the way, he repeatedly told them he was keeping the item, and did so, but evil bay and prey pal froze my acct. for the full amt. of the purchase and would have later refunded him the shipping back too. He altered the item 15 days after receiving, did not read the original description, slammed in a bid without asking any questions on the item or pics of what was disclosed fully about the item, and evil bay still fully supported him and gave him 10 days to ship back for a full refund + the shipping back even though I shipped for free with insurance!!!!! Great deal huh??????? for him. Won't remove the negative feedback either, I can respond with an 80 character reply to his negative, I can only leave a positive mark for him even though I can put negative response in the response to the positive heading. Be careful with the Evil Bay, and the Prey Pal dey will get you eventually even if you are in the RIGHT.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Where in FL was this loco coming from ??? 
It'd be good to know and I can avoid this shop or may have some input as to the credibility of the shop owner. I have in the past don business with shops here in Orlando over to the East coast then down to Ft. Lauderdale and over in the Tampa area, also to the Ocala area. This covers a wide area in Central and southern FL. I'd be intrested in which shop this was.

Thanks, Rocky *


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, read above, all is well. 

I had the same thing happen with a DVD I won off of eBay yesterday. Got a cancellation notice (shipping) then another notice saying it had shipped. The reason was I elected for the "free" shipping as on a lot of DVD/CD sales. Priority would have cost more, but I was in no hurry. So I got a cancelled notice, then a shipped notice, one right after the other.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I admit, I did the same thing, I sold some model kits to finance my K-27, and when processing the transactions, I accidentally hit the "create shipping label" button when I took all of the stuff I shipped to the Post Office and did it. Of course, I had to cancel it, and immediately sent a quick email to the buyer to let them know what happened. Poor guy, he came home, saw the "cancel" sent me off a "WHAT!?!" email, and then read my email explaining, and then had to send a "oh, sorry about that last email" email. Realistically, you should be able to select whether to send an email announcing the "cancel shipping" or not, especially since it's so easy to make a simple mistake like that. 

Robert


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I thought I'd let you know that the LGB 2019S C&S #6 Mogul showed up today! It definitely qualifies as "used!" The black on the boiler has sun-faded slightly (actually, the weathering looks pretty authentic!) Unfortunately, all but one of the stanchions holding the sideboard handrail have broken and I would prefer to find unbroken ones to replace them with rather than trying to repair them with super glue. The generator is missing from on top of the boiler and the headlamp has been replaced by one that is not the correct style for the C&S Mogul in the early 20th century. These are small concerns but if anybody knows where I might acquire these parts please feel free to chime in! As to whether I think that I got taken? No. I wanted a C&S Mogul and I didn't care as long as it was #6 through #10. Why not #4 or #5? The former is too darned expensive and the latter is of a different era than what I want. The auction definitely said "used!" I have already "upgraded" the engine by adding a snowplow (to my eye, C&S engines just don't look right unless they are sporting a snowplow!) and I have a Ridgway Spark Arrestor to cap it off. A new bell, whistle and plow chains are already acquired. Considering that I paid about $150-$200 (minimum) less than any other C&S Mogul means that I was not surprised that it had a few "rough spots." Again, if anyone can help out with my parts search I would definitely be grateful!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve,

You might want to check with trackside details for the parts you need, or get in touch with Clem at W.arrior Run Loco he handels trackside parts. How about a few picks of your 2-6-0.

Chuckger


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve.... Also try Axel at Train-li. He has bunches of parts for LGB stuff.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Steve

I have bought several sets of Mogul handrail stanchions from a guy on eBay, seen generators, headlights and the Mogul plow is often offered as well. This seller often has all sorts of new and used LGB parts; there are least a three sellers that seem to be specializing in this stuff. 

Axle at Train-Li has had the plows…

As an alternative I acquired a Trackside Details generator, generator platform and various headlamps that would work nicely, (also seen on eBay regularly).

I found one picture C&S #6 when I was digging around for insight on how these engines were actually equipped for a project of my own. I have many pictures of her brethren for reference too.

Michael


----------

